# Gauge holder ash tray mount



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have been getting a lot of interest in a part that i made about a year ago for my TT. It is an ash tray mount double 52mm gauge holder. I just wanted to post up a few pics to get some feedback. I am also currently working on a triple gauge mount for the same area, but this one is semi special as it doesnt require anything to install. it has the same mounting system as the stock ash tray. slide the ashtray out slide the gauge holder in. i like messing with these parts, and trust me it is not for the money these things take some serious time. Just getting my skillset up. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
also the one that was used in my car is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Click-Clak (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Gauge holder ash tray mount (1badg35)*

how much for the piece? What would the cost for the triple gauge piece be, is it CF as well?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Gauge holder ash tray mount (Click-Clak)*

You know what would be sweet, if you could make the ones that sit up on the dash vent but lean a little more forward. Seems like you have the skill to make it happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys
yea i actually talked to my buddy Doug, aka villageidiot, about doing this. They are nice, but do need a better angle on them so as to be better suited for the driver. 
as for the triple gauge, the one that i am currently working on is out of ABS plastic, but it could be done in CF. anything could happen if there is interest.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if you make the gauge in the picture above. i'll buy it right now. i've been looking for a good plate to put the gauge but i just can't find a place. i wasn't a big fan of them down in the ash tray or a pillar.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

The ashtray mount gauge would be great for me. Right now I have a liquid TT in the vent and it really sucked on the 90+ degrees days. 
I would prefer something cheaper than carbon fiber. I would love to have the cf, but the expense outweighs the benefits.
I am not sure how big the Liquid TT is, but I think it is bigger than 52mm.


_Modified by mbaron at 8:37 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

it is much easier for me to do these out of plastic. they are easier to mold and much easier to finish and also can be wrapped in leather, suede, painted, etc. so there are much more options. but the carbon fiber is lighter and much harder bringing the price up a bit. maybe i will do a double gauge 52mm ash tray in plastic to go with the triple rather then working with the cf. might bring prices down by 75-80 or so dollars too as less time and cheaper materials. 
would you guys spend lets say 125$ +/- on a double gauge ash tray mount in plastic with options for materials etc? obviously i am a one man show so only in a limited run of a few pieces. nothing corporate.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (1badg35)*

Plastic would sell way better IMO. Cheaper plus more options to match interiors. CF was just for the pimp factor








I still say make me one like in the pic I posted


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

Modshack makes those vent pods....they sell for 135 for a pair or 70 each
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...-pods/


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Oh1AudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh1AudiTT* »_Modshack makes those vent pods....they sell for 135 for a pair or 70 each
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...-pods/

Yeah that's where I got the pic from. I want one that is more flat faced when installed.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

DIY, thats the only way (I didn't use this because reversed the vent







). The reason I never made another one/set is because the vents are kind of expensive, but you get the idea. Hacked generic gauge pod + vent + super epoxy + Marglass (to fill) + sandpaper and textured black spray paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:47 PM 10-6-2009_


----------

